# Qmb 30 aout 2010 !



## happybikers (16 Apr 2010)

Je viens de recevoir ma date de qmb....30 aout 2010....qui y sera ?


----------



## ti-dry (17 Apr 2010)

Ton processus à pris combien de temps? 

Je vais passer mon test d'aptitude mardi prochain, j'aimerais avoir une idée de la vitesse a laquelle le processus avance à la suite du test d'aptitude!


----------



## happybikers (18 Apr 2010)

1-
Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Artillery Soldier-Air Defence
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: schedule oct 7th 09
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: Oct 12 09
Position Offered: March 4

refused the offer .

**Update**

Recruiting Center: Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Combat engineer
Trade Choice 2:Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Armoured
Application Date: sep 15 09
First Contact: sep 17 09
CFAT: Did it 4 years ago
Interview: update march 30
Medical: Oct 7th, 09
Merit Listed: march 30
Position Offered: april 13 (Combat engineer)
Sworn in: August 11
Basic Training Begins: August 30/10

C'est vraiment différent pour chacun dépendamment du métier,médical,antécédent etc.... mais je crois que de 2 à 6 mois c'est réaliste .

Salut


----------



## ti-dry (18 Apr 2010)

D'accord, ça me donne une bonne idée, je te remercie. Bonne chance pour ton QMB, on va peut-être travailler ensemble dans un avenir rapprocher


----------



## Riel (19 Apr 2010)

Je suis sur celui du 16 Aout. Malheureusement, nous ne serons pas dans le même peloton je crois.


----------



## happybikers (19 Apr 2010)

Quel métier?


----------



## revenent (29 Apr 2010)

Allo, j'ai moi aussi recu ma date de rentrer pour le qmb le 16 aout 2010 pour blindee.


----------



## pascalemt (29 Apr 2010)

Question pour rookie27,
Comment as tu eu ton application process sample?  Est ce que c'est parce que tu as appliqué par internet?

Merci


----------



## happybikers (29 Apr 2010)

Non c'est juste en m'informant au centre de recrutement(file manager) et en écrivant mes dates à chaque étape.


----------



## pascalemt (30 Apr 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse! 

Bonne chance à tous!   :nod:


----------



## Riel (1 May 2010)

Pour répondre à Rookie 27..

Fantassin


----------



## MaraQC (2 May 2010)

Bonne chance pour votre QMB les gars!! Je pars sur mon QMBO seulement à l'été prochain! J'étais suposée partir en juin, mais étant donné qu'il manque d'instructeurs...et que je vais à l'université pendant les sessions d'école...j'y vais seulement l'été prochain! Vous me donnerez des nouvelles à savoir comment ça été là bas!


----------



## alain22 (13 May 2010)

Salut tout le monde. Jai eu un offre demploi, je commencerais a st-Jean le 16 aout. On ma dit que c`etait un peloton francophone, par contre jai parler ya qqun recemment  qui avait aussi eu un offre demploi pour le 16 aout qui me disait que c`etait en anglais. Est-ce que qqun pourait confirmer la langue du peloton si possible svp? Merci!!


----------



## Alea (13 May 2010)

alain22 said:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde. Jai eu un offre demploi, je commencerais a st-Jean le 16 aout. On ma dit que c`etait un peloton francophone, par contre jai parler ya qqun recemment  qui avait aussi eu un offre demploi pour le 16 aout qui me disait que c`etait en anglais. Est-ce que qqun pourait confirmer la langue du peloton si possible svp? Merci!!



Bonjour Alain,

D'après mes informations, il y a des pelotons anglais et français à Saint-Jean. Ce qui veut dire que tu peux faire partie d'un peloton français et commencer le même jour qu'un autre peloton anglais. Si ton recruteur t'a dit que tu serais dans un peloton français, je crois que tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire.


Alea


----------



## revenent (19 May 2010)

Je peut confirmer que le 16 aout il y aura bien un peloton francais. Je doit partir le 16 aout et je ne parle pas un mots anglais.


----------



## shadowlafelas (27 May 2010)

Bonjour, jai recu ma date le 30 aout mon qmb pour blinder ! trop hate ! super se site je vien de découvrir


----------



## happybikers (27 May 2010)

Félicitation, on se voit le 30 aout !


----------



## shadowlafelas (27 May 2010)

yeah sa va etre vraiment cool , tu tentraine comment pour te prepare au qmb ?


----------



## pascalemt (27 May 2010)

Félicitation!!! Bonne chance pour ton QMB!!!


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

shadowlafelas said:
			
		

> yeah sa va etre vraiment cool , tu tentraine comment pour te prepare au qmb ?



Quelques rectifications à ta phrase pour respecter les règles du forum:

Oui! Ça va être vraiment cool. Tu t'entraînes comment pour te préparer au QMB?

Bonne chance,
Alea


----------



## happybikers (5 Aug 2010)

Il y a un groupe facebook pour le qmb du 30 aout http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=131168243593299&ref=ts voila.


----------



## MoOr (10 Aug 2010)

En passant pour celui qui se demandais l'histoire de la langue, à Saint-Jean il a toujours un pleton francophone et un Anglophone qui commence la même date. L'autre pleton étant ''votre pleton soeur''. Il y a une espèce de compétition tout au long du cours à savoir quel pleton performera le mieux et remportera le drapeau du Commandant à la fin du Cours.

Voilà j'espère que ces plus clair maintenant mon ami!! Et bonne chance pour ton cours!!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2010)

MoOr said:
			
		

> En passant pour celui qui se demandais l'histoire de la langue, à Saint-Jean il a toujours un pleton francophone et un Anglophone qui commence la même date. L'autre pleton étant ''votre pleton soeur''. Il y a une espèce de compétition tout au long du cours à savoir quel pleton performera le mieux et remportera le drapeau du Commandant à la fin du Cours.
> 
> Voilà j'espère que ces plus clair maintenant mon ami!! Et bonne chance pour ton cours!!



Ca serais toujour plus facile si le monde arretais de fair du "second guess" sur chaque piece d'information. Ca fais longtemps que les FC font des cours de QMB.............


----------



## MoOr (10 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ca serais toujour plus facile si le monde arretais de fair du "second guess" sur chaque piece d'information. Ca fais longtemps que les FC font des cours de QMB.............



Que veut tu dire par ton ''second guess''??


----------



## aesop081 (10 Aug 2010)

MoOr said:
			
		

> Que veut tu dire par ton ''second guess''??



" Il mons dit xxxxxx, es-ce que c'est vrais ?"


----------



## MoOr (10 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> " Il mons dit xxxxxx, es-ce que c'est vrais ?"



Ah d'accord héhé

Ouin mais malheureusement sa ne s'arrêterra jamais en...


----------

